# make extract unpaks using wrong version (folder name)



## miguelc (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm facing a very odd isues since some time ago, I recently upgraded to 13.1 and still see this:


```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/plexmediaserver
# grep PORTVERSION Makefile
PORTVERSION?=   1.30.1.6497
# make makesum
===>   plexmediaserver-1.30.1.6497 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by plexmediaserver-1.30.1.6497 for building
# make extract
===>   plexmediaserver-1.30.1.6497 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by plexmediaserver-1.30.1.6497 for building
===>  Extracting for plexmediaserver-1.30.1.6497
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for PlexMediaServer-1.30.1.6497-5fc2e0894-FreeBSD-amd64.tar.bz2.
# ll work/
total 18
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   0 Dec 20 00:05 .extract_done.plexmediaserver._usr_local
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel  16 Dec  8 10:28 PlexMediaServer-1.30.0.6486-629d58034/ <--------
```

As you can see when unpacking the file naming doesn't match the version of the Makefile (note that this was updated manually, so I can fetch a more recent version) however it still unpacks using the older version naming, I don't think its downloading the wrong one just bad naming on the work dir because I only have :




```
# ll /usr/ports/distfiles/PlexMediaServer-*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  100666640 Dec 19 23:51 /usr/ports/distfiles/PlexMediaServer-1.30.1.6497-5fc2e0894-FreeBSD-amd64.tar.bz2
```

As anyone faced this with plex or any other port?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2022)

I think you're mixing up versions, multimedia/plexmediaserver is 1.30.0.6486, multimedia/plexmediaserver-plexpass is 1.30.1.6497. The -plexpass version is a slave port of multimedia/plexmediaserver.

multimedia/plexmediaserver:

```
PORTVERSION?=	1.30.0.6486
```

multimedia/plexmediaserver-plexpass:

```
PORTVERSION=	1.30.1.6497
```


----------



## miguelc (Dec 20, 2022)

No, I've updated the Makefile version manually, I use a script to auto update PMS based on the upstream version.

If you read carefully I pasted the grep of the version on the makefile.

My script started failing some month or more ago, at the time I didn't look into it, and I was not on 13.1 yet anyway, so I decided to first upgrade everything then try again.

When I  tried this -plexpass slave port was actually not updated either but regardless I don't use it.

Also in fetch distfiles step it's clear it uses the correct version, this is failing only on extract, and then ofc make package/install also fail as they expect the folder to have another naming.


----------



## miguelc (Dec 29, 2022)

This was fixed by fully removing ports and refeching/extracting via portsnap


----------

